# Hi



## steve56616 (Oct 21, 2014)

Hello
I am Steve from Northampton. Looking for advice and my first fancy mice!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## firstmice (Sep 18, 2013)

Hello and Welcome


----------



## steve56616 (Oct 21, 2014)

Thank you  
I am enjoying reading through the information on this site. I am also looking forward to getting my first mice. I have shown and bred Siamese cats for many years but gave up a few yrs ago. I now just have one Siamese cat but do miss the showing/ breeding side of a hobby. I think this may be why I have been drawn to the Siamese pointed mice  
I have thought about mice for quite a long time so want to give it a go but trying to locate good quality mice to start in the colours I like is proving quite difficult. I really would prefer not to buy from pet shops.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

it's not very likely that you will get good quality Siamese without joining the National Mouse Club.Many varieties are in the hands of just a few.Siamese cats are very beautiful.Shame you don't get those eyes on mice.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Welcome!


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------

